# How Far Would You Go On a Day Trip?



## timm (Jul 31, 2014)

Something said in the "when is a deal not a deal" made me curious about how far people were willing to travel on day trips. 

I try to stay around 2.5 tops but thinking about upping it this year.


----------



## ss20 (Jul 31, 2014)

I've done 4.5 hours via bus up and back.  There's this guy in my ski club who used to drive 6 hours to Jay, ski, drive down to MA where he'd take a nap, and then drive the last 2 hours home.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 31, 2014)

When I was younger I would take long day trips. Even drove 5 hours to K & back for the day a few times. Southern VT. & the Catskills many more times. Homey don't play that anymore.


----------



## jimk (Jul 31, 2014)

Four hours each way is my day trip max.   Did it from DC to some ski areas in WV a couple times. 
Local skiing from Wash DC is a little further away than say the ski areas near Boston.  We have our WaWa type ski areas that are about 80 miles from town, then we have our slightly more interesting mtns in the B-East/Gunstock class that are about 160-180 miles from town.  Then it's about 500+ miles to the most interesting mtns in the Killington/ Sugarbush class...which happen to be Killington and Sugarbush
I've often found the three hour drive (each way)/160-180 miles to our slightly more interesting local mtns worth the trouble for better terrain and lower crowds & costs.  But when you’re doing day trips that involve close to 350 miles of driving the cost of gas becomes a big part of the equation and it's hard to get fired up for a lot of those kind of day trips in close succession.  Instead, in recent years I've tended to ski in clusters of ski days built around long weekends or ski weeks and on a few lucky occasions for ski fortnights.
All I can say is anytime you New Englanders start feeling sorry for yourselves, try living down here for a few seasons where the grass is unfortunately greener!


----------



## Edd (Jul 31, 2014)

I used to do up to 3.5 but 2.5 each way is it for me.


----------



## Cornhead (Jul 31, 2014)

I think Stowe is the furthest I've driven for a day trip, like driving half way to Florida, and skiing all day. I remember buying a 2 liter bottle of Mt Dew before the return trip, chugging half of it right away, and downing the rest as I drove. Though not a day trip, I did leave the house at midnight to ski Saddleback at opening, that was rough.


----------



## VTKilarney (Jul 31, 2014)

Anything under 2 hours is easy.  2-3 hours is realistic, but has an impact on the overall enjoyment of the day.  Anything over 3 hours is a major drag on the day's enjoyment.


----------



## makimono (Jul 31, 2014)

I don't want to drive for more hours than I'll ski in a day...so that means ~3.5 hours each way max.


----------



## xwhaler (Jul 31, 2014)

2.5 is about my max. Most recent long day trip I've taken was a few Marchs ago when we went to Magic. If it were all highway it woulda been ok but trying to get to Magic from Seacoast NH is a long slog over secondary roads.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Jul 31, 2014)

2.5 hours for me as well...did 4 hours to get to platty once and decided that was way too long for one day of skiing


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 31, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> Though not a day trip, I did leave the house at midnight to ski Saddleback at opening, that was rough.


Did the same thing once except drove to Sugarloaf. I had a reason to though. Storm was coming in & I wanted to get there before the snow started flying. Good thing I did because it started snowing in the early afternoon & continued all night. Wound up with close to 3 ft. & this was in April. Next day was one of my best powder days ever. If you weren't staying on the mountain you couldn't get there. Place was empty & we had fresh tracks pretty much all day.

Not skiing but the craziest thing I ever did was leave NYC around midnight & drove up to Lake Placid with my now wife. Climbed Mt. Marcy (highest peak in NYS), came back down & drove home. I only had one day off from work at that time.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jul 31, 2014)

I live in New Jersey and dont enjoy skiing in the Poconos (except for a once or twice per season last minute or miracle "it actually snowed" day), so my most common day trip is:

Plattekill = 2h 45m

Often I'll drive up and crash at free lodging (family) and cut the times

Plattekill - 1h 20m
Gore = 2h 30m

Did Elk Mountain for the first time this year, it was 2 hours.   Nice place, but there's rarely ever discounts so that was pretty much a one-time thing as paying walk-up rate is against my religion.   I'm an ordained minister in the order of SOTC.


----------



## 4aprice (Jul 31, 2014)

For the most part I could draw a line at Albany, NY.  Anything below there is definitely day trip territory, anything above an overnighter.  I think I'm pretty lucky with several good choices from the Pocono's to the Catskills and Berkshires in that radius.  That said I have done So Vermont and back in a day.  Mt Snow, Stratton, Bromley and Magic are all approximately 4 hours from the homestead.  I also have done the CSC (Castleton State College) run back and forth in a day several times to see the daughter.  Really the drive from here to So Lake George (Exit 20 - Northway) is quite easy, its the 2 lane feeder roads to Vermont that become tedious.  I've also gotten to the point where I don't mind getting up early (5am departure) to do the Thruway shuffle (easier drive then a Friday night) and saving myself at least one night hotel fare.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Smellytele (Jul 31, 2014)

2 hrs gets me to just about anywhere in New England except Sugarloaf and Saddleback which take about 4- 4.5. I would never do those on a day trip. It takes me about that long also to get to Whiteface and I wouldn't do that either on a day trip. No easy way to get to Smuggs either.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 31, 2014)

4aprice said:


> I've also gotten to the point where I don't mind getting up early (5am departure) to do the Thruway shuffle (easier drive then a Friday night) and saving myself at least one night hotel fare.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ


I do that all the time now (usually a little earlier). Mainly to beat NYC rush hour traffic. Lodging is inexpensive for me (see other thread).


----------



## St. Bear (Jul 31, 2014)

3ish is my max.  That gets me from my parents place in Manchester, NH to Jay.  Of course, I also have to drive 5 hours the night before from NJ to NH, and 5 hours back home a few days later.

Longest I've done is from my house to Gore, which is about 4.  Of course, it took me 5 and a half on the way up because I forgot my voucher and had to turn around to get it.


----------



## 4aprice (Jul 31, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> I do that all the time now (usually a little earlier). Mainly to beat NYC rush hour traffic. Lodging is inexpensive for me (see other thread).



I-80, I-287 and the Thruway are great in the early morning.  Set the Cruise Control at 75 (Along with a Bagel and Thermos of hot coffee) and I'm in Albany @ approximately 7.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## jimk (Jul 31, 2014)

This thread needs some day tripper photos

Wintergreen, VA.  Upside down ski area.  This parking lot is about 3 hrs from DC


Timberline, WV.  The Magic Mtn of the mid-Atlantic.  Fun place and once 4 hrs from DC, now only 3:15 due to improved "country roads take me home."


Blue Knob, PA.  The MRG of the mid-Atlantic on the rare occasion Mother Nature smiles upon us.  3 hours from DC.


Wisp, MD.  Set next to a pretty 4000 acre lake.  Only ski area in MD, about 3 hours from DC.  Old photo, those two offspring are adults now.


Liberty Mtn Resort, PA.  90 minutes from DC, near Gettysburg Battlefield.  Probably served more DC day trippers over the years than any other local ski area.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jul 31, 2014)

Smuggs is about 3ish hours from me, so that's probably the furthest I will go for a day trip. Most of the other quality resorts in New England (the exception being Maine) are
2.5 or less.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 31, 2014)

South Vermont Mount Snow is about 3.5 hours from where I live and did that once last X mas week after big snow fell. It was fun day for sure but i was tired when I got back. Maybe 4 to K I do with out hotel and back leaving around 3 pm mountain time.


----------



## dlague (Jul 31, 2014)

Well living where I live almost everything  is within 2.5 hours eg. Sunday River. Jay Peak, Magic, Mount Snow draw and arc and that will show my circle of mountain friends.  Stowe is with in that range but takes us about 3 hours one way.  I think three is my max.  We considered Gore last year and the would have been 3.5.


.......


----------



## Harvey (Jul 31, 2014)

If I lived in Albany I'd hit Jay Peak. How far is that?


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 31, 2014)

4aprice said:


> I-80, I-287 and the Thruway are great in the early morning.  Set the Cruise Control at 75 (Along with a Bagel and Thermos of hot coffee) and I'm in Albany @ approximately 7.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ


Taconic, 22 to 7 for me. Don't go as fast (set the cruise at 62) but get there quicker.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 31, 2014)

Harvey said:


> If I lived in Albany I'd hit Jay Peak. How far is that?



Albany be a great spot to hit so much of Vermont and the ADKs . Google maps says 4.5 hours to Jay from Albany.


----------



## Newpylong (Jul 31, 2014)

1.5 hours no more.


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 31, 2014)

I'll drive three hours each way without thinking about it. I'll go four or more if there's a good reason


----------



## aveski2000 (Jul 31, 2014)

I do Portland to the Loaf a few times a season. Almost did Portland to Jay last year with a $10 ticket, but it was around 5 degrees and decided not to.


----------



## Not Sure (Jul 31, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> I live in New Jersey and dont enjoy skiing in the Poconos (except for a once or twice per season last minute or miracle "it actually snowed" day), so my most common day trip is:
> 
> Plattekill = 2h 45m
> 
> ...



Northampton area county communitty college (Pa.) runs a Warren Miller film festival every year , $12.00 advance  tickets , you get a free Elk ticket good before Dec (?) after March 1st  or discounted earlier season ticket


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 31, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Northampton area county communitty college (Pa.) runs a Warren Miller film festival every year , $12.00 advance  tickets , you get a free Elk ticket good before Dec (?) after March 1st  or discounted earlier season ticket



Plus just buy a morning ticket and keep going they never checked me the several times I have done this.


----------



## x10003q (Jul 31, 2014)

I have a 2 hour limit. That includes Plattekill, Hunter, Belleayre, and Windham. I never go to the Poconos or Mtn Creek. I really enjoyed Elk but it is 2:30+ and not as good as Plattekill.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jul 31, 2014)

dlague said:


> Well living where I live almost everything  is within 2.5 hours eg. Sunday River. Jay Peak, Magic, Mount Snow draw and arc and that will show my circle of mountain friends.  Stowe is with in that range but takes us about 3 hours one way.  I think three is my max.  *We considered Gore last year and the would have been 3.5.*
> 
> 
> .......



If you enjoy tree skiing, do it.     Most underrated tree skiing in the east, or your money back.  I dont think Gore's tree skiing is materially any worse than the handful of eastern places that people rave about their tree skiing.  The only difference is, Gore isnt included in those conversations.



Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Northampton area county communitty college (Pa.) runs a Warren Miller film festival every year , $12.00 advance  tickets , *you get a free Elk ticket good before Dec (?) after March 1st  or discounted earlier season ticket*



I saw that, but before Dec is IMO worthless in our area, and after March 1 is potentially somewhat dicey for Elk, plus I'm usually hitting Vermont hard March weekends.


----------



## timm (Jul 31, 2014)

I was doing regular day trips from Boston and then, starting last year, the North Shore to Wildcat. I left early enough that I could do it in a bit over 2 hours despite all the local roads involved. This year have the opportunity to get a great deal on a New England pass but Loon is a bit too crowded on weekends...SR isn't exactly quiet but seems like a better bet. But that's probably 7 hours round trip for a day, which seems questionable haha.


----------



## ceo (Aug 1, 2014)

I'll do the 3.5 hours to Sugarbush or MRG and back once or twice a season, but not regularly. Last year I did the 4.5 hours to the Loaf with my son starting at 5am, which was fine for squeezing an extra day out of a 3-night stay but I'd never do that for a day trip. 2 and a bit to Cannon is about right.


----------



## Brad J (Aug 1, 2014)

I am a day tripper North shore to Attitash, Wildcat, every Sat, I do a Sugarloaf run each spring. Longest trip for me was Salt Lake to Sun Valley 5 hours each way,  that was a long day


----------



## Madroch (Aug 2, 2014)

3.5 to 4-  Stowe is about the outer reaches for me...


----------



## jimk (Aug 2, 2014)

Brad J said:


> Longest trip for me was Salt Lake to Sun Valley 5 hours each way,  that was a long day


Was it worth it?


----------



## dlague (Aug 2, 2014)

Madroch said:


> 3.5 to 4-  Stowe is about the outer reaches for me...



Sounds about right!


.......


----------



## Brad J (Aug 3, 2014)

jimk said:


> Was it worth it?



yes only because I always wanted to ski Sun Valley


----------



## dlague (Aug 3, 2014)

dlague said:


> Well living where I live almost everything  is within 2.5 hours eg. Sunday River. Jay Peak, Magic, Mount Snow draw and arc and that will show my circle of mountain friends.  Stowe is with in that range but takes us about 3 hours one way.  I think three is my max.  We considered Gore last year and the would have been 3.5.
> 
> 
> .......



I said Stowe and meant Smuggs that is because the close the direct path (rt 108) that goes right by Stowe.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 3, 2014)

dlague said:


> I said Stowe and meant Smuggs that is because the close the direct path (rt 108) that goes right by Stowe.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


If you ever drove the notch in summer you'd know why it's closed in winter. Same thing with Lincoln Gap near Sugarbush.


----------



## dlague (Aug 3, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> If you ever drove the notch in summer you'd know why it's closed in winter. Same thing with Lincoln Gap near Sugarbush.



Rochester Gap should be closed too -  drove over that with freezing rain and it was not pretty!


.......


----------



## VTKilarney (Aug 4, 2014)

dlague said:


> Rochester Gap should be closed too -  drove over that with freezing rain and it was not pretty!
> 
> 
> .......


I've made the mistake of thinking that taking Rochester Gap would save me some time.  It didn't.


----------



## dlague (Aug 4, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> I've made the mistake of thinking that taking Rochester Gap would save me some time.  It didn't.



Same here is is pretty steep in spots and when slippery makes things interesting a slow.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## Nick (Aug 5, 2014)

I've done MRG and that's 4 hours each way. At that point, your spending as much time in the car as you are skiing for a particular day. 

It's really exhausting by the time you get back. The 2.5 hour drives are so much better, and < 2 hours is ideal.


----------



## Tin (Aug 5, 2014)

Being from RI anything under 3 hours is easy to do. MRG, Bush, and Stowe are about 4-4.5 and my limit. Having a Bush/MRG pass this year I'm sure I will get used to it. My GF's limit appears to be Magic which is about 2:45, I can live with that. Just need to make the passenger seat comfortable for her to sleep in and slip her a sleeping pill in her morning smoothie.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 5, 2014)

Anything over 2 hrs isan overnighter.


----------



## Abubob (Aug 5, 2014)

We are talking drive time and not something else?


----------



## WWF-VT (Aug 5, 2014)

Tin said:


> Being from RI anything under 3 hours is easy to do. MRG, Bush, and Stowe are about 4-4.5 and my limit. Having a Bush/MRG pass this year I'm sure I will get used to it. My GF's limit appears to be Magic which is about 2:45, I can live with that. Just need to make the passenger seat comfortable for her to sleep in and slip her a sleeping pill in her morning smoothie.



Are you going to drive all the time or looking into lodging/house share options for the season?   8+ hours in the car is a long time.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Aug 5, 2014)

Tin said:


> Being from RI anything under 3 hours is easy to do. MRG, Bush, and Stowe are about 4-4.5 and my limit. Having a Bush/MRG pass this year I'm sure I will get used to it. My GF's limit appears to be Magic which is about 2:45, I can live with that. Just need to make the passenger seat comfortable for her to sleep in and slip her a sleeping pill in her morning smoothie.



Here's an idea:  move.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Aug 5, 2014)

I did 3.5 hours to Mount Snow a few years ago when they opened in early November because I was jonesin'.


----------



## Madroch (Aug 5, 2014)

Was packing up for a sugarloaf day and a half tripper before that huge dec? storm a couple years ago?!  Planning to leave after work- drive the 6 plus into the overnight, ski and return.  Wife pulled the plug....


----------



## Tin (Aug 5, 2014)

WWF-VT said:


> Are you going to drive all the time or looking into lodging/house share options for the season?   8+ hours in the car is a long time.



I will day trip it if there is a storm or the GF can't make it up during the week. Would like to find some people for the midweek trips, MadMad and Sammy only have so much sick time. When we head up we will try to find a cheap place or maybe a house share if something worthwhile pops up. Last year was amazing for lodging deals. We were staying in $150-225 a night rooms for $60-90.


----------



## Tin (Aug 5, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Here's an idea:  move.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



We finalized a plan. RI for 2 more years until Erika is licensed and then it is where ever I want to finish my PhD.


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 6, 2014)

Tin said:


> I will day trip it if there is a storm or the GF can't make it up during the week. Would like to find some people for the midweek trips, MadMad and Sammy only have so much sick time. When we head up we will try to find a cheap place or maybe a house share if something worthwhile pops up. Last year was amazing for lodging deals. We were staying in $150-225 a night rooms for $60-90.



Or was it more like they were advertising a $60-90 room for $150-225 then discount it back down to $60-90


----------



## Tin (Aug 6, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Or was it more like they were advertising a $60-90 room for $150-225 then discount it back down to $60-90



I'm sure  that happened but we had some rooms with fireplaces and Jacuzzis.


----------



## Tin (Aug 6, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Or was it more like they were advertising a $60-90 room for $150-225 then discount it back down to $60-90



I'm sure  that happened but we had some rooms with fireplaces and Jacuzzis.


----------



## mikestaple (Aug 6, 2014)

3.  That just gets me to Loon or Cannon.  Ragged is just 2:30 and Gunstock is 2:10.    Longer than 3 starts to throttle down the driving to enjoyment ratio. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Aug 6, 2014)

I'll throw my hat in the 3.5 - 4 hour range. Cannon is about 3 hours and I can do that pretty comfortably. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile a


----------



## WWF-VT (Aug 6, 2014)

Tin said:


> I will day trip it if there is a storm or the GF can't make it up during the week. Would like to find some people for the midweek trips, MadMad and Sammy only have so much sick time. When we head up we will try to find a cheap place or maybe a house share if something worthwhile pops up. Last year was amazing for lodging deals. We were staying in $150-225 a night rooms for $60-90.



Hostel Tevere or The Golden Lion are your most cost effective options in the MRV


----------



## Tin (Aug 6, 2014)

WWF-VT said:


> Hostel Tevere or The Golden Lion are your most cost effective options in the MRV



We stayed at the Lion last year and really liked it. The Hostel has some great food.


----------

